# My two new Colt 1911s.



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I now have two new Colt 1911 .45acp Handguns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Cool.


I have shot them both at my local indoor range three times with no problems both have very good triggers. I traded in my last two Kimbers with some cash on them.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## GZ (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome


----------

